# Nervous for First Day of GM



## m3sm4r (Nov 28, 2020)

Hey, so I just recently became a team member at Target, and over the last week I completed my training. This is my first official job, and tomorrow I start my first proper day, and i’m incredibly nervous. My trainer didn’t tell me what I’m supposed to do when I clock-in, so i’m not sure how I am supposed to find out. I’m also confused with helping guests. I’ve been asked multiple times on where an item is located, and when I search for it on my zebra it doesn’t always tell me where it is, or if it does I’m not sure where that part of the store is (such as saying F23.) Is this something I will learn overtime or something I should already know? My trainer also mentioned answering phone calls from guests. How do I know if someone else will answer or not, and what am I supposed to do when I pick up? If I could get any answers that would be really appreciated, thank you.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 28, 2020)

No one expects you to be perfect just after the training . That too in this season. Try your best to learn whatever area you are given . Learn using the features of your device . If a guest asks you something that you don’t know, just tell them you will check and tell. Check in your device search option . If no luck ask to a nearby Tm.
we have a phone app to receive calls. We can select the area where we work and by doing that those calls will be directed to you . If someone says ‘Toys you have a call at 1111’, if you want to take it , it’s good practice to call out in walkie that you got it . Then go to phone app and dial the  ‘1111’ call . If the call is still there , it will show as  active and you can talk. Else it will just end the call .


----------



## MrT (Nov 28, 2020)

The fact that your trainer didmt even tell you to start your routine and go about your day is sad but no surprising given the time.  Im sure that your trainer wasnt doing it on purpose but going over what your routine will be should of been a part of it. When you punch in ask for your team lead and im sure theyll get you started on what you should be doing for the day.


----------



## m3sm4r (Nov 28, 2020)

MrT said:


> The fact that your trainer didmt even tell you to start your routine and go about your day is sad but no surprising given the time.  Im sure that your trainer wasnt doing it on purpose but going over what your routine will be should of been a part of it. When you punch in ask for your team lead and im sure theyll get you started on what you should be doing for the day.


When you say ‘ask for your team lead’, do you mean ask on the walkie or ask another team member? I’m nervous using the walkies and i’ve only met one of my team leads, so i’m not sure who exactly to ask for.


----------



## MrT (Nov 29, 2020)

m3sm4r said:


> When you say ‘ask for your team lead’, do you mean ask on the walkie or ask another team member? I’m nervous using the walkies and i’ve only met one of my team leads, so i’m not sure who exactly to ask for.


There will always be a leader in the store so if your direct team lead isnt in someone should always know what you are doing.  If your in earlier in the day usually there is an hr person that can tell you who to call.  A team member might be able to help you too but there are a lot of new people like yourself that might not know either.  Just keep asking questions i know it may sound like your annoying but we would much you ask and keep learning then to keep doing it wrong.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 29, 2020)

MrT said:


> There will always be a leader in the store so if your direct team lead isnt in someone should always know what you are doing.  If your in earlier in the day usually there is an hr person that can tell you who to call.  A team member might be able to help you too but there are a lot of new people like yourself that might not know either.  Just keep asking questions i know it may sound like your annoying but we would much you ask and keep learning then to keep doing it wrong.


Exactly . I have seen many new TMs confused about what they are doing, right in front of me but still don’t ask anyone about it . I usually go to them and ask if they need something. Some will right away ask their doubts but others would say no I’m all set . May be they want to figure it out themselves. I don’t know !


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 30, 2020)

Do not be afraid to ask questions.  Seek out experienced TMs and ask questions - we'd far rather that you ask a question than do something wrong or give a guest wrong information.  (Mistakes happen, definitely, but hopefully not on purpose!)
Do not be afraid to tell a guest you don't know the answer to their question; yes, some will be irritated and express their annoyance, but don't take it personally.  Their rudeness is a reflection of their character, not on your newness to the job.
As for using the walkie, most are a little nervous about it at first but it's the best way to communicate across the store.  Press the button, wait a second or two before you speak or your first few words will be lost.  Speak up so your fellow TMs can hear you.  We all know that a bunch of new TMs are hired at this time of year; my store's TLs seem to be especially on the listen for new TMs on the walkie.
Generally, keep in mind that we all want the new TMs to be successful because that helps all of do well.


----------

